# Jamestown Salvation Army



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

When I started hunting North Dakota about six or seven years ago, someone told me the Salvation Army in Jamestown would take donated ducks and geese. I even heard they would be at the motel parking lots in the evenings to take unwanted ducks and geese from hunters. Does anyone know if this is still the case?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why would you shoot ducks and geese you don't want???


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

My guess is ken that he is looking for a way to keep hunting after he has his legal limit if there is a way to get rid of those birds and go out to shoot more so that he would not be over his limit upon returning home.

Now to Blood and guts if that is indeed what you are doing, shame on you!!!
Take your legal limit and go home or start eating them things until you can't stand it anymore. But if you have limit you should go home you got what you came for right?

Hey you could always do what we do shoot a few one day and then go hunt for something else another day and so on and so on that way we never have a limit of anything going home and we still had a great time and got do all kinds of different hunting as well.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

so if this guy wants to give some away it is wrong? Don't you guys give ducks and geese away to landowners at x-mas time or maybe some other occasion. Yes maybe he shouldn't have put "unwanted" but if it is for a good cause so what? Geeze some people complain if their ice cream is too cold :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes I do.....but they are part of my daily limit and I don't give them away just to shoot the limit every day.

Unloading them to the Salvation Army just to be able to keep hunting is a lot different than giving a couple to a farmer.


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

That's a pretty big conclusion you've drawn JD MN/ND. Now let me ask you this. I live on the Wisconsin coast of Lake Michigan. I love salmon fishing and I have a nice boat completely outfitted for effectively catching salmon. We are allowed five salmon per day per angler. Salmon is not one of my favorite fish to eat, but I do eat it. Even if I loved it, it would take quite a while to eat five salmon weighing between 10 and 20 pounds. By what you're saying, does that mean I should not go fishing again some time that week because all of my salmon is not gone? I didn't think so. In reality, I could fill my freezer with salmon in three or four good outings. Does that mean I should not go salmon fishing at all the rest of the summer because my freezer is still full. Again, I didn't think so, and I don't think so because if you lived here, and could enjoy the experience of salmon fishing, there is no way you would stop yourself after three or four good outings, when the launch ramp is only ten minutes away. Everyone I know in my town that fishes for salmon, keeps right on fishing throughout the summer, because fishing is a blast. What then do we do with this bounty, that we have legally and thrillingly obtained but could not consume in its entirety. We give it away to those less fortunate, who would love to eat salmon, or to those who are not equipped to catch salmon. If this morally wrong, then there are thousands of anglers all over the Great Lakes violating this moral code. Another example would be the "earn a buck" requirement in so many areas of Wisconsin. With this provision, you are required to harvest a doe before you can lawfully harvest a buck. Now if I love deer hunting, and specifically trophy hunting, but can only consume one deer a year because I'm the only one in my household that will eat it, can I no longer hunt trophies? Would you no longer hunt trophy deer? I didn't think so. That is why you can donate your unwanted deer at various donation centers around the area for the less fortunate. Is this wrong? If it is, I am not alone and you know it, but I don't think it's wrong. Now about ducks. How many guys come out for a week or two weeks of duck hunting, and quit altogether after taking their ten ducks in the first two days. I thought so. Now what about those that try to eat some of it. Well, there is of course some, like me, who will eat a meal or two of it, or smoke or jerk some of it. That gets rid of a couple more days worth. But if you're trying to tell me that people just stop hunting after getting ten ducks, I say get real. My motto is to not kill something unless it will be eaten. If the harvest was legally obtained, and can be legally transferred to people desiring it, what's the problem? I seen none.


----------



## copenhagen (Sep 21, 2006)

some people on this site blow my mind. what is wrong with being able to go hunting then donating some game to the salvation army and maybe someone who cant afford supper that night gets to feed their family! who are to to tell him he wants to get rid of ducks to shot more?!!? :eyeroll:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I did not tell him what to do only that it would seem not unethical or immoral to just give ducks away in order to go out and hose down some more but that it would be illegal to have more than a legal limit and that if he had a legal limit he should be happy with that and find something else to hunt for the next few days. This year I will spend 12 days there hunting I will not have over my limit of anything at any time I will not give them away just to empty the freezer so that I can go out and hose more animals from the praires of ND with the liberal limits on snows I see no reason that if I would like to continue to hunt why I could not show some restraint and only harvest snows and blues, or maybe take a day and shoot just sharp tails or pheasants, or hungarians or whatever is legal for me to hunt with the liscense I purchased. I am very certain that it is possible to hunt in ND for more than two days and not violate any laws and act like a game hog, I personally would be very embarrased to have anyone challenge me on the ethics of hunting and taking more than I PERSONALLY need to have what I deem a good hunting trip. It would be embarrasing to have people say after you left "man am I glad their gone did see how many birds they killed?" or "boy I hope they don't return to our community as that is not the type of people we want hunting here." IS that really the way you want people talking about you?

I really thought that more people on here would agree with just taking your limits and being happy to have that, I am disapointed in some here for not backing this, you complain about it all year long about pressure and too many hunters in one area and then this comes up and you say nothing? Isn't this only promoting what you don't want to happen, by keeping your mouths shut and not speaking up? By not saying anything your promoting over harvest of the resource you scream about protecting!!! You can't have it both ways folks pick your side of the fence and back it up.

J.D.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Salmon fising can be catch and release. You do not have to keep every one you catch. Thankfully not everyone else does that or the resource may be in trouble.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> How many guys come out for a week or two weeks of duck hunting, and quit altogether after taking their ten ducks in the first two days. I thought so. Now what about those that try to eat some of it. Well, there is of course some, like me, who will eat a meal or two of it, or smoke or jerk some of it. That gets rid of a couple more days worth. But if you're trying to tell me that people just stop hunting after getting ten ducks, I say get real. My motto is to not kill something unless it will be eaten. If the harvest was legally obtained, and can be legally transferred to people desiring it, what's the problem? I seen none.


Therein lies one of the biggest problem that ND has. That is not what gifting birds is for, so you can hammer the resouurce some more. JD, we found something we can agree on. 
This is the biggest reason why we need leg tags. Shoot your limit and go home. You are not hunting, you are here to kill and shoot as much as you can!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Other than the obvious fact of his ulterior motive, his question is a moot point this year. He won't be able to shoot enough ducks to fulfill his goal.



bloodnguts said:


> That's a pretty big conclusion you've drawn


Blood n' Guts I think you need to read some of these reports and reset your expectations for success out in ND this year....

One thing that continually amazes me reading all these posts year after year, is the number of non residents who believe that these poor welfare communities in ND are desperate for these big strong rich upper class NR's to come in to support the economy and/or feed the masses with their bird donations.

With all due respect, if town XXXXX in ND needed to put the word out that they desperately had a need for wild bird donations, the local residents would overwhelm them in a weekend with all of their needs.

Simply put your "offer" is very generous, however it would appear that the very thing you are trying to find a solution to will happen whether or not you find a Salvation Army for a donation. After reading both your posts, I've come to the conclusion that you are in ND to shoot all the birds the maximum your license will allow whether or not you find an official place to dump them. I don't for a minute believe you are doing this out of a heartfelt compassion for the less fortunate.

You made several observations that I'll reply to:



> How many guys come out for a week or two weeks of duck hunting, and quit altogether after taking their ten ducks in the first two days. I thought so. Now what about those that try to eat some of it. Well, there is of course some, like me, who will eat a meal or two of it, or smoke or jerk some of it. That gets rid of a couple more days worth. But if you're trying to tell me that people just stop hunting after getting ten ducks, I say get real.


I would hope every legal ethical hunter out here does just that. Most every hunter I know that is out here for a trip, doesn't shoot the max of his limit. They only shoot, then consume, then shoot a couple extra to make up for what they consumed. Often this means they don't shoot as many as they ultimately might have. That is not what a special trip to ND is about. It is about the experience, the openness, the sunrise, the sounds etc...NOT the amount of birds in the bag.



> I love salmon fishing and I have a nice boat completely outfitted for effectively catching salmon. We are allowed five salmon per day per angler. Salmon is not one of my favorite fish to eat, but I do eat it. Even if I loved it, it would take quite a while to eat five salmon weighing between 10 and 20 pounds. By what you're saying, does that mean I should not go fishing again some time that week because all of my salmon is not gone?


This is not a good comparison and is apples to oranges. On most of your salmon you have the option of catch and release fishing. Once you shoot a duck you can't "release" them back into the wild to fly away. It is your choice to keep that many prime salmon. If that is what many of the anglers over in your region are doing, they are being slobs to the resource, plain and simple. :eyeroll:

So I ask you this question Blood n' Guts... let's say you ultimately don't find someone to "gift" all your "unwanted" birds to... Are you going to quit shooting?

Ryan


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

DJleye, I knew you couldn't be that bad of guy, finally two other people that had the sack to back up the play!! What's wrong with the rest of you? Djleye I don't have a problem with limiting the resource but leg tags are a huge pain in the butt believe me when I say that there maybe a better way like in canada when you harvest fish you have to leave an identification patch of skin and then in the bag with the fish you must put your lisc. # your name, where your from etc.... and then you can freeze it. this would also eliminate alot of gifting as your bag is labeled, and in MN your gift counts as part of your limit. I am not sure about ND but I do believe that it is a federal thing on the gifting and it does count as your bag limit (not sure about this so if some ones knows better than me feel free to add your two bits). So again I say be happy with what you have and try to find something else to hunt. As for Salmon, all I have to say is one day a warden will be waiting for you and what are you going to say " Well everybody else is doing it, and your only going to pinch me?" Good luck with that line, because his next line will be who's everybody else? And if you don't answer the question he can then nail you for concealing information to an investigation, and you already admitted you know that there is illegal activity going on. So like I said before your day is coming and you better not complain when you get nailed to the cross!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

J/D... I agree with you.

Blood and guts.....Try fishing or hunting pheasants for a day. I understand about giving to the needy and comend you on that. But you are coming across as a GAME HOG.

What you are describing is what many R feel all NR do.....

Go out shoot a possession limit in 2 days and then gift the birds and repeat! That means you will harvest in your 14 days 140 birds! Now multiply that by a group of 4 and you have killed 560 birds in 2 weeks. That is being a GAME HOG.

*I hope most R know not all NR do this!*

What J/D was decribing in his first post is go and try hunting different things or fishing. This way you can enjoy more of what ND has to offer with out being a game hog. You can hunt ducks two days, hunt pheasants two days and fish a day. That is five days gone and you can limit on everything. Then eat a few in between and you can go out and hunt again.


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

I'd be willing to bet, resident waterfowlers of N. Dakota, or any state for that matter, could not look me in the eye and honestly answer that they stop duck hunting anytime they reach their possession limit of ten birds in their home freezers. For example, I had ten mallards in my freezer at home. Last night I ate two of them. The next day I go out and the mallards are pouring into my spread, but I only take two of them because I still have eight back in my freezer. Unless this is how you operate, your whole argument is hypocritical. Don't criticize the speck of sawdust in my eye, until you remove the plank from your eye. By the way, anyone that knows much about Great Lakes fishing, knows that salmon that are caught while trolling, fight to the point of exhaustion, and many times, depending on water temperatures, length of fight, depth of water they came out of, etc..., they often do not survive. Catch and release fishing for salmon on Lake Michigan basically does not exist. We will release steelhead on the other hand, on occasion, if not too badly hooked.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am leaving for a trip to rural ND on Friday and will be out there until Wednesday. I guarantee that we will eat all the biurds we shoot when out there. Pheasants, Grouse, Waterfowl. We are bringing the smoker and the grill. We actually, last year, targeted only one type of waterfowl per day. One day we shot only Widgeon drakes and teal, That can make for an interetsing day. Try something new each day, don't give your fellow NR a black eye by your actions!!!!


----------



## nadz_MN (Sep 25, 2006)

*I hope most R know not all NR do this! *


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

bloodnguts said:


> I'd be willing to bet, resident waterfowlers of N. Dakota, or any state for that matter, could not look me in the eye and honestly answer that they stop duck hunting anytime they reach their possession limit of ten birds in their home freezers. For example, I had ten mallards in my freezer at home. Last night I ate two of them. The next day I go out and the mallards are pouring into my spread, but I only take two of them because I still have eight back in my freezer. Unless this is how you operate, your whole argument is hypocritical. Don't criticize the speck of sawdust in my eye, until you remove the plank from your eye. By the way, anyone that knows much about Great Lakes fishing, knows that salmon that are caught while trolling, fight to the point of exhaustion, and many times, depending on water temperatures, length of fight, depth of water they came out of, etc..., they often do not survive. Catch and release fishing for salmon on Lake Michigan basically does not exist. We will release steelhead on the other hand, on occasion, if not too badly hooked.


Let's bet and get over here and look me in the eyes. What you are talking about is against the law, and I for one follow it by the book. Many I know do the same thing.

Ok now I am going to sound like my parents when I was growing up.

Just because everyone else does it , does that make it right? "If everyone else jumped of a bridge would you" quoted by mother target almost everyday of my teenage life. Thanks mom never new how handy it would come in. But seriously your point your arguing is ridiculous, I already know how your ethics and thoughts of law are. Mine and many others is nothing like that. So Myself and many others (everyone else) are following the laws. Now join that bandwagon damnit.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Blood and Guts NICE name!!! NOT!!!, I will accept your challeng weather as a resident or a NR I do not, nor have I, nor will I, ever have more in my freezer than what is legal to have. IF that means that I can't go fishing for walleyes on Mille Lacs Lake after I was there the day before and caught my limit than it means no fishing there for walleyes, however I could out and catch some panfish for the second day, oh but you say they are not walleyes, your right my freezer has a limit of walleyes so I can NOT fish for them, end of story no arguments. If you can not restrain yourself from firing up your boat and motoring out to sea and putting out lines and setting them for salmon, then you ARE a GAME HOG if you have your legal limit in your freezer you have no business fishing for more. Their is no discussion about this matter, if you think so why don't you call your local warden and ask them what they think about your fishing habits. I am sure that they will trace the call and visit you within 15 minuts or so. Then break out the checkbook or sell your boat to pay the fines.

When you signed on with a name like blood and guts we all should have figured out what you were up to.

Personally you should hope that you don't ever run into most on here as they will turn you in for over the limit if you do in deed practice what you preach, for your sake I hope you change your ways, but my guess is that you won't until you get caught a few times and the state takes away your privledge of hunting and fishing, maybe that's what it will take for to see how badly you personally are hurting the resources available to you. The worst part is you are so niave that you don't realize what you are doing to the future generations behind you, your taking away thier fun in the future how will they ever know what it is like to catch salmon or shoot ducks if people like you continue to over harvest the resources just so you can have a day or two extra fun. Your a sad person and you need to learn how to experiance fun with out the kill factor. Good luck on finding it someday you are obviuosly not yet ready, hopefully one day you will be.

J.D.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I deleted my post because no one will win this arguement...

Stay legal ... both residents and non-residents.

The funny thing about trying to convince people of your point of view is that it does not matter. You will never get people to see it as you would liek them to see it ... few can...

But you can manage their perceptions...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

JD....you and I have discussed the leg tag issue before.Note I said ....discussed not argued. 

Your suggestion would not stop what he is trying to do.You can give your birds away with your name and address and license number with the wing attached.....that ends your possession.So you CAN go out and shoot the limit every day as long as you give 1 limit per day away.

There are only 2 ways I can think of to stop this....leg tags(even though they might be a pain)......once your duck tags are gone you have to hunt somnething else.I believe we used to get 3 daily limits worth of tags.So you can still gift 1 days limit or go home and come back.

Or....limit the license to 3 days.....not in favor of this.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You can shoot as many as you want as long as you are within your daily and possesion limits and you don't waste the meat. The number you harvest within these boundaries is a matter of personal choice and should not be a reason for judgemental arrogance. I dare say there are more hipocrites posting on these forums than most people would like us to believe. We have limits and season length to protect the resources and I will leave that up to the experts. Have fun and shoot within the law!


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

Bloodnguts is the name of my boat, named in my dad's honor. The blood because he shed his blood earning three purple hearts as a Marine Corps helicopter pilot in Vietnam, the guts because it took guts to repeatedly land a helicopter in hot landing zones, dropping off supplies and picking up wounded under fire. Another wrong conclusion you drew. Second, a possession limit of salmon can fill the available space I have in my freezer, so I am not violating the law. Second, we do continue to fish all summer because it is fun, that's why we bring a variety of people out to experience it. I pull in fewer than ten percent of the fish on my boat. It is mostly guests and friends who fight the fish, and take them home. I'll be honest, duck is not my favorite thing to eat, but I've heard that from a lot of duck hunters. Would you still take your young son duck hunting if he told you he didn't like to eat it? Or would you tell him, sorry son. I will not take you duck hunting, and you will no longer experience the greatest thing to hunt, because you don't like to eat it. And if I do take you hunting, you should no longer hunt ducks when you're a grown man, because you don't like to eat it. I know full well I'm not going to shoot limits of ducks every day. I haven't for the past few seasons. If it was just about shooting, I'd stick to clay pigeons. My only point is, if there is someone who likes it more than me that might want it, I wouldn't mind giving some of it to that person. What about you residents that put up your pictures of stacks of ducks and geese. I just cannot be convinced, with stacks like you show in your pictures, that you don't, at some point, have more than your possession limit in your freezers. When I see the amount of game stacked up in your pictures, I just don't know how you could eat through that between all of your hunts, even if you did like it, and eat on it every dinner all season long. Plus, you residents shoot a lot more ducks and geese during the course of a season, than a non-resident will in a week. I think the truth is, you residents would be happier if not one duck was taken by a non-resident. Maybe every state should go ahead and play that game. Eliminate all non-resident hunting and fishing, period.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Eliminate all non-resident hunting and fishing, period.


That ain't gonna happen, but it would be kinda coll for a year or two!!!!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I SHOOT FAWNS!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

BG,The fed's do watch this site.With the name of your salmon boat,they probably know who you are by now. :wink: 
I fish lake superior and have had no problems releasing fish.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Mallard,
You are evil. That poor guy is probably trashing his freezer contents as we speak (type?). Are you going out with the eye doctor that can't shoot this weekend?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Jimbo,The boy's have a full house this weekend.I might be able to work on them with some gifted salmon,and canned lake trout.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Jim, Two shots at me on two different posts....nice!!!
The difference between you and I is that I can finish birds that you can't so I don't have to shoot them at 80 yeard swith dead Coyote loads!!!!! :wink:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I have a question! In order to have a possession limit do you have to have a license? And if you do and give game away to a person who does not have a license are they in violation of possession limits?


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

Lake Superior has much colder water than Lake Michigan, making survival rates better. Plus, your king salmon population is a mere fraction of what we have on Lake Michigan, and from what I understand, catching kings at all in any numbers is an exception rather than the rule. The trout species make up the bulk of the catch on Superior, and survival rates are probably extremely higher on the trouts than on salmon, for a variety of reasons. Again, the government establishes limits on salmon and the fish population has proven to be uneffected by sport fishing. You should see the numbers of large salmon entering our rivers on their spawning runs, only to die shortly after. My couple of hundred fish I catch all summer isn't putting a dent in the population, nor is the couple thousand that each and every charter boat is catching and not releasing. Nor is the twenty to thirty ducks that I shoot in seven days in N. Dakota putting near the same dent in the duck population that you residents are putting in it throughout the season. Now the truth is, since you guys have labeled me a game hog, and I don't even know why I'm bothering to defend myself to a bunch of people I don't even know, is that I shoot twenty to thirty ducks in seven days in N. Dakota. I take my possession limit home and will make jerky out of it later. I make one large batch of jerky out of the first ducks I've taken and the people I stay with and I consume that over the course of a day or two. We eat one large batch of ducks on the grill during the week, and that leaves just a handful of ducks that the landowner keeps and eats later which is usually select ducks such as mallard or teal. That takes care of the ducks that I shoot in your state, and I don't see anything wrong with this. All I wanted to know is if the Salvation Army took some unwanted ducks. I had no intention of dumping all of my ducks on them just so I could keep on shooting. If that was my intention, I'd just keep on making jerky because that goes down easy enough. I just thought if there was someone that likes the actual taste of duck more than I do, I'd give some of it up, because I am not that crazy about the taste. I am not another bloodthirsty gamehog, because if I was, I wouldn't stop shooting until I had my limit, regardless of sex and species. The truth is, I don't take limits every day, because I do pass on a lot of teal, gadwalls, hen widgeon, ringnecks, shovelers, hen mallards, and any diver hens. I love shooting the colorful drakes, and will usually only shoot greenwing teal when I can identify the drakes, the drake widgeon, an occasional drake redhead, and the beloved drake mallard. Yeah, of course, if it's a day that's extremely slow in bird movement, and I've got nothing in the bag, and my dog has been waiting patiently most of the morning with little or no action, I may take a hen mallard that comes in. After all, I am duck hunting and it is legal to take one hen mallard, and there is nothing unethical about it. If it was unethical, it would be illegal to shoot hen mallards at all. What makes me the most mad is letting myself get involved in this debate, but like you guys get touchy about non-residents, I get touchy about people taking shots at my character, just as any of you do when you know people are wrong about you. The truth is, everyone of us is breaking some moral code in some way. For all I know, some of you guys are labeling me a game hog, when one of you may constantly break the speed laws, or drive drunk, or sleep around on his wife. Which is worse? It all goes back to taking a look at yourself, before you go slamming someone else.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

bloodnguts, I agree 100%! That is why we have limits. As long as you don't waste your salmon or your ducks within the law you can do whatever you want. There are radical extremist terroristic hunter types(Osama Bin Hunter) who will kill anyone who does agree with their thinking. They are very happy to make this your judgement day!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

B & G, Your right I was raised to eat what I shoot or fish for if I do not like the taste of something weather it be duck or fish or whatever I do not harvest it, I look at it like this if I take something that I am not going to use, I am stealing from someone who will use it. In other words if I were to shoot a duck and then not eat it, I depleated a resource now and for the future, maybe my son's do like something I don't so if they choose to hunt for it, I expect them to eat it!!! There is no discussion about that subject in my home. If I did what you suggest, that I am doing then I would be a game hog,a theif, and a person with no morals or ethics in regards to our natural resources. I will list another example I personally do not like salmon, as a matter of fact my wife is the only one in our home that does but I don't go fishing for them just to fill the freezer and put limits in my house, as a matter of fact I don't fish for them at all, if she wants salmon she knows that for the one or two times a year she eats it, it is less expensive to just purchase it from the market, instead of filling a freezer and letting it go to waste. Same with any other animal one year, I hunted in two states for deer, I harvested 6 deer, man after eating deer almost every meal just to get the freezer empty for the next year it got old in a hurry but I did eat it all, in ways I didn't even know it could be prepared. The lesson learned was shoot just what I really want and no more, venison all be it very tasty, and healthy, when eaten everyday for a year is not as enjoyable as when it is eaten because that's what you really want for dinner that evening now between me and the boys, we shoot one deer for sure for the freezer and then if we see a monster we shoot it and we are done, no questions asked because we know that it is enough for our family for one year. I do not believe that just because I am going hunting that I need to shoot everything my liscense says I can, do you shoot coots and eat them? my guess is no you don't, why because everyone knows that they taste like a cess pool, but yet your liscense says you can shoot them, so why not take home your limit of those as well? Just because it is legal for you to do something does not mean that you need to do it, find something else to do change things up a bit you will probably have a much better time in ND if you do.


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

Wait a minute. You're labeling me a game hog, but then telling me you harvested SIX (6) deer in two states, before figuring out you and your family would only need one or two. Unbelievable.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

The point was that it was all consumed, totally legal, and a lesson learned. The lesson in case you missed it the first time was that six deer are too many, for one family and that 1 or 2 is much better and we did consume everything harvested not one package of meat was thrown out for any reason!! Just so you know between the two states that year I could have legally harvested over 100 deer all legally. But I did not do that. I believed at the time that the six deer harvested was enough for one season, and it was if that's all that you wanted to eat with no variety also if do not want a meat bill. But not alot of fun same type of meat over and over and over again.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> My couple of hundred fish I catch all summer isn't putting a dent in the population,


 

Pot....kettle :huh:


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

That's "couple hundred fish" caught on my boat, most of which is friends and guests doing the catching and taking home. Out of two hundred fish, I probably pull in and keep fewer than twenty of them. Don't give me that pot....kettle crap because I'd be willing to bet we can spread that around to everyone. I didn't start this pissing match anyway. I just asked a simple question and everyone started coming unglued. I'm done.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree with Ryan,Many will have no need to find ways to stay under there possession limit this year.
As for myself,I have 3 ducks,and 2 canada geese in the freezer.hunting has been tough this year.
DJ and Jimbo,what's up with you two?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I only stated that he has not done anything illegal and doesn't seem to wasting any game so he should not feel guilty about what he likes to do and that is fish. I can see no reason why he has to defend his position. There are some that seem to take a holier than thou extreme position when it comes to these issues and this guy should not be ripped because he is a fisherman. If you know anything about salmon, they will die if they are not harvested because they have a relatively short lifespan so why would you not want them to be caught??? Hey enjoy the resource, that is what it is all about. If the salmon are being overharvested they will change the daily and possession limits. Leave the guy alone, he is not doing anything illegal and it certainly isn't affecting the salmon population of the Great Lakes!!!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

DJ,

I respectfully disagree with you and the gentleman from Wisconsin. He IS wrong when giving ducks away in Jamestown and salmon on Lake Michigan. 
Everyone likes to pull the trigger as often as they can or catch as many fish as they can, but a line has to be drawn. If you can't use what you harvest, then quit until you have more room. That is why there are possession limits. 
If salmon should be kept just because they have a short life span (which I know that they do...I have fished them on Lake Michigan a few times), then why have a limit at all? There must be a reason for limits.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with giving fish or fowl away to someone who wants it but it is dead wrong to harvest fish or fowl and not eat it. If you throw it away it is called breaking the law. What is so hard to understand????? Tell me how it is illegal and then I will agree. If someone has a few fillets to spare or an extra bird to spare this is somehow wrong? Who am I to judge? And equally, who are you to judge? The law says it is legal and this is not leading to overfishing and overhunting. Come on you guys! Get off the soap box and quit preaching to the masses! Now if you are throwing it away.......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

DJ....you've made your point....if it's legal....do it.And don't critisize someone for not breaking the law.

But some are opposed to some things even though legal....example

I'm against....even though legal.....

Canned hunts,baiting for deer,hunting for a week or 2 and giving all away to keep hunting,etc.

Hopefully the legislature will look at some of these things and make some changes....my opinion.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I didn't say it was illegal, I said it was WRONG.! I agree with Ken W. 100%.

Illegal and unethical are both WRONG.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dan,



> The difference between you and I is that I can finish birds that you can't so I don't have to shoot them at 80 yeard swith dead Coyote loads!!!!!


When are you going to realize that once they are within 70 yards, they are already "finished"!


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

The thrill and joy of salmon fishing is not just how many fish I can slap in the cooler (nor how many ducks in the bag), it is the challenge of running multiple lines to effectively cover the water column without getting tangled, and figuring out what presentations are really turning them on that morning or evening. If you've ever been on a boat trolling for salmon, it's the thrill of a dipsy diver rod taking off screaming with a big king salmon, or a downrigger rod pounding away. It's the thrill of a hearing a screaming drag and seeing a steelhead come flying six feet out of the water, and trying to figure out what rod he just hit on. Most of all, it's the enjoyment of seeing the looks on people's faces as they tackle their first salmon, and the look of frustration as they battle five minutes to gain 100 feet of line, only to have the fish strip off another 150. DJRooster, you can come fish on my boat anytime. I live in the Manitowoc, Wisconsin area and if you want to grab a hotel room in the area, I'd gladly take you out a couple mornings and evenings. It's $14 for a two day sportfishing license. I have room on the boat for you to bring one guest. I love taking new people fishing. Since I don't visit this website that much in the spring and summer, contact me at the Manitowoc City Police Department, where I work, and we can coordinate dates. Late June through early September is good.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree that salmon fishing is a thrill. I've done it. Just don't let the thrill get the best of you and makes you do something that is illegal or unethetical.

DJ...enjoy your trip.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ah, yes ethics! I am all for ethics. The ethics of reason and it is here that we may not agree.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Since when is it wrong to give away fish, fowl, or deer to people who want them and will make good use of them? I love eating ducks, but have some friends who love hunting them but don't care to eat them. Same with deer, and probably other game, too. A tag system for non resident, waterfowl and upland game is good but is a different topic than what was originally queried!
That's why the food pantry for deer here is so popular. Sure you can shoot a lot of deer legally here in ND to help out Mom Nature, so why not donate them to people who want to eat them??? Same with waterfowl.
Every fall I see dumped out Canada geese on section lines and hear of lots of discarded dead pheasants in dumpsters, sometimes 5 gallon buckets of perch in winter, too! And piles of snow geese dumped here and there., often hundreds at a time, often brought back across the line to be dumped a few miles into ND because the Canadians won't allow dumping them anymore! 
Sure it's unethical to do this, but all Blood and Guts asked - Is there the Sally Ann or some other organization ;that will take this excess game that some would not care to take home or eat??? I don't think he or anyone else mentioned double limiting or anything illegal???
I'll put in a plug here for the food pantry deer donation system here - they bone out the deer and grind it into deerburger and give away tens of thousands of pounds of the stuff to needy families and anyone else who needs or wants it! As the G & F believes - it should be the responsibility of EVERY buck hunter to shoot at least one doe! Do it, then donate it to the these organizations! Nothing wrong with that! 
I've already found several arrow killed carcasses on the section lines with the head and cape removed along with the backstraps and tenderloins! Unethical idiots will do this, but too bad the food pantry people can't take deer til the gun season! 
So Where's the beef?? eeerr....deer/waterfowl/pheasants???


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Since when is it wrong to give away fish, fowl, or deer to people who want them and will make good use of them?


 HH you are right it is not wrong to do this... however it does encourage the type of "hunter" that this gentlemen is. One who wants to shoot many daily limits to ensure he gets to pop as many caps as possible. His intent is not to have a ND hunting experience but rather a ND _shooting_ experience. The fact that this "gifting" exists is to help the needy..normally intended to be done by the local folks helping out the local folks, not as a backdoor solution by NR's to assist their greed.



Habitat Hugger said:


> I love eating ducks, but have some friends who love hunting them but don't care to eat them. Same with deer, and probably other game, too. A tag system for non resident, waterfowl and upland game is good but is a different topic than what was originally queried!


If they don't care to eat them they shouldn't be pursuing them. Why is that so hard to swallow? Once again are they coming here to rape the resource and shoot as many caps as possible or to enjoy a moment in ND experiencing a different kind of hunting and outdoors experience? Do you have to be able to pull the trigger to have this enjoyment?



Habitat Hugger said:


> That's why the food pantry for deer here is so popular. Sure you can shoot a lot of deer legally here in ND to help out Mom Nature, so why not donate them to people who want to eat them??? Same with waterfowl.


The food pantry for deer. Who brought this into the equation? You? Now _you _are starting to twist the intent of his original query. Once again the pantry was originally intended for local sportsman to help out with the needy. I won't repeat myself. Pursuant to this statement, I'm curious HH... do you know the exact parameters for donation? Can you donate waterfowl? Uncleaned? Unprocessed? Please don't tell me you don't know and are just throwing out this solution without the facts.



Habitat Hugger said:


> Every fall I see dumped out Canada geese on section lines and hear of lots of discarded dead pheasants in dumpsters, sometimes 5 gallon buckets of perch in winter, too! And piles of snow geese dumped here and there., often hundreds at a time, often brought back across the line to be dumped a few miles into ND because the Canadians won't allow dumping them anymore!


This is an exaggeration to a degree... Yes it does happen, but not in the frequency and with the broad range of game you suggest. Please don't add hyperbole about what you "hear" to your reply to make it appear like a huge common practice.

Often what you are seeing is guys having breasted the geese/ducks/pheasants and then leaving the carcasses in full view of the general public, and dumping the remains on a farmers property. It "appears" they are discared, but often that is how that hunter decided to process his birds. Things might not always appear as they seem. I wanted to let many here realize there is often a logical legal explanation to seeing a bunch of carcasses disposed of properly in a dumpster vs. cleaned birds being dumped in a ditch (therby constituting littering and wanton waste potentially) vs illegally poaching some form of game.

Legally disposing in a waste receptacle is one thing, however if they are instead dumping them in a ditch... :eyeroll: they need to be nailed.

I've never in my life seen bucket loads of perch dumped. Waaayyyy too many guys would jump at the chance to have that bucket.

But I digress... some of your border observations, shows there IS a problem with NR hunting slobs who come to this state to shoot not hunt. They come here to rape the resource, and "help" the poor North Dakotan's economy out with their big $$ contributions to the state's coffers. If true HH shouldn't we be spending more resources to catch and prosecute these slobs, fine them until it hurts, and strip their hunting rights for life in ND?



Habitat Hugger said:


> Sure it's unethical to do this, but all Blood and Guts asked - Is there the Sally Ann or some other organization ;that will take this excess game that some would not care to take home or eat??? I don't think he or anyone else mentioned double limiting or anything illegal??? I'll put in a plug here for the food pantry deer donation system here - they bone out the deer and grind it into deerburger and give away tens of thousands of pounds of the stuff to needy families and anyone else who needs or wants it!


HH can you please list the location/link to this food pantry? I've never heard they still do this. I know that in the past a few other places took deer, however it had to be processed. They would NOT debone or process the meat as the added expenditure was more than the benefit of the meat received. They also did not take waterfowl/pheasants....

Thanks!



Habitat Hugger said:


> As the G & F believes - it should be the responsibility of EVERY buck hunter to shoot at least one doe! Do it, then donate it to the these organizations! Nothing wrong with that!


Absolutely agree! :beer:



Habitat Hugger said:


> I've already found several arrow killed carcasses on the section lines with the head and cape removed along with the backstraps and tenderloins! Unethical idiots will do this, but too bad the food pantry people can't take deer til the gun season! So Where's the beef??
> 
> eeerr....deer/waterfowl/pheasants???


HH if you ever find a fresh kill like this, and it has not rigor'd or spoiled/bloated, you can report the find to the G&F. They'll come look at the poaching for clues. They can then give you a permit for $5 to take possession of the carcass. I believe at the time you get the permit from the warden you can ask that they write a note to the pantry with the carcass tag #, explaining you are planning on donating the carcass to the pantry and that the warden has knowledge of the transaction. Ask that they put their name, badge number and contact number on the note, and I believe the pantry will then accept it. For obvious reasons they need that info, and as you can tell it is alot of work to go through just for one carcass... often times those poaching "finds" have already spoiled and bloated so the meat is no good which is truly sad....

Hope this helps!

Thanks HH!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> however it does encourage the type of "hunter" that this gentlemen is. One who wants to shoot many daily limits to ensure he gets to pop as many caps as possible.


That along with the rest of the post is the biggest crock of bull yet. The OP never said or indicated any such thing. It was the usual group of good old boys that formed that prejudiced conclusion and jumped all over the guy for a simple question. Talk about hypocrites......... just go up to the Pheasant forum and read the bragging about all the limits of pheasants shot. I suppose all those guys will now put away their guns and dogs because they shot their limits or am I going to hear them say we will eat them so we can hunt more............ what's the difference. What will they most likely do.....act like hogs and stuff themselves every day with pheasants, turn it into jerky or something else and save it which is in effect hiding it or giving them to someone that is hungry. Everyone knows what they will do because like everyone they want to hunt the entire season. And to say someone who enjoys the sport of hunting should not hunt if they don't enjoy eating what they shoot is simply ridiculous. At least HH and DJRooster gives me some hope there is honesty and common sense among some of you..... :lame:.

And just for you these contacts were good as October 16th 2006. Jesus............. and I don't even live in the state.

Sportsmen Against Hunger Nathan Gilbertson 701-484-5369

Sportsmen Against Hunger - Northern Plains Chapter Jack Kelly 701-241-7504 Fargo


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh yes, back when Alkaline aLake was in its heydey, before it got fished out, there were literally tons of perch dumped in the trash, well documented by the garbagemen around here! Perch are tougher to come by now, but I'd still bet lots of little ones are wasted! I hauled out some junk that was discarded a mile down our road LAST WINTER and when I went to unload it there were TWO LIMITS of NORTHERNS tossed out there! Don't know why they bothered to haul them to the dump instead of the usual dumpster donation, but there they were! Still strung on a piece of rope! Blue rope as I remember!
And yes, the Food Pantry - Sportsmen Against Hunger is VERY active here during the gun season! Wish they were set up for the archery season, too. Might get a few more does shot, and less section line donations. I usually use West Dakota Meats but there is a new place in Mandan that does it too! And no, they don't take waterfowl or pheasants or fish, but that was what this guy was asking -"Is there any organization that will take them?" 
I went back and reread all those posts and can't for the life of me see how this got construed to out of staters double dipping? To me, all he asked was 'is there some organization that will take them?" Sure, you should eat what you kill, I agree, but some people don't care for it, yet like to hunt or fish! Residents and non residents alike! Waterfowl, upland, and big game alike! No surprises there......
You must be in private communication with him as you seem to know and are very definite what his "intent" is, and what kind of a hunter or sporstman he is as I sure can't find that anywhere in his posts. I might even look him up next summer when I'm in Wisconsin if he wants to share some of his fish, too. 
And dead birds and dead deer dumped onto fence lines not breasted out, etc. I guess you'll have to trust me on that one. You are right, there are lots of breasted out ones tossed out too, but please, not right next to the road where some people get turned off on sportsmen. But lots of unbreasted ones, too! I'll e-mail you pictures next time I run across this kind of thing. Of course they are not fresh enough for anyone to salvage - hardly worth commenting on that! 
And yes, if I see someone breaking the law you bet your butt I turn them in and INSIST on prosecution to the fullest extent of the law! If we don't police ourselves, the anti's will do it for us! And I don't give a darn what color of a license plate they have, either! I go ballistic with all lawbreakers, especially hunting/fishing lawbreakers! Fine the crap out of em, take their hunting/fishing licenses away for years, and make them do a whole lot of public service! (I could use all the help I could get on my Wood Duck nests, Hen houses and bluebird nests!) 
Actually I was kind of curious myself if the Sally Ann or anyplace like that would take game birds - I was thinking we could advertise it a bit and cut down on some of the section line donations! 
If you are not in direct communication with this guy, then I can only assume you are all over him because he is an out of stater and you are accusing him, and inferring that most if not all other out of staters of taking double limits, etc. Making a lot of assumptions and judgements there that I can't find! Just stirring the pot with all the usual BS that is NOT unique to in staters OR out of staters! Jerks are jerks, no matter where they live! We try to export ours whenever we can! My favorite T-shirt says "North Dakota - 40 below keeps out the riff raff!"


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gohon said:


> > however it does encourage the type of "hunter" that this gentlemen is. One who wants to shoot many daily limits to ensure he gets to pop as many caps as possible.
> 
> 
> That along with the rest of the post is the biggest crock of bull yet. The OP never said or indicated any such thing. It was the usual group of good old boys that formed that prejudiced conclusion and jumped all over the guy for a simple question.


I stand by my post Gohon. With 20,000+ NR's coming into the state each year, you have to wonder how much of this is going on in general. Maybe this particular gentlemen is on the up and up. I don't know. I do know how I formed my opinion... it was after these quotes:



bloodnguts said:


> *....there is no way you would stop yourself after three or four good outings, when the launch ramp is only ten minutes away. *Everyone I know in my town that fishes for salmon, keeps right on fishing throughout the summer, because fishing is a blast. What then do we do with this bounty, that we have legally and thrillingly obtained but could not consume in its entirety. We give it away to those less fortunate, who would love to eat salmon, or to those who are not equipped to catch salmon. If this morally wrong, then there are thousands of anglers all over the Great Lakes violating this moral code.
> 
> Now about ducks. *How many guys come out for a week or two weeks of duck hunting, and quit altogether after taking their ten ducks in the first two days. I thought so.* Now what about those that try to eat some of it. Well, there is of course some, like me, who will eat a meal or two of it, or smoke or jerk some of it. That gets rid of a couple more days worth. But if you're trying to tell me that people just stop hunting after getting ten ducks, I say get real. My motto is to not kill something unless it will be eaten. If the harvest was legally obtained, and can be legally transferred to people desiring it, what's the problem? I seen none.





bloodnguts said:


> ....*. My couple of hundred fish I catch all summer isn't putting a dent in the population, nor is the couple thousand that each and every charter boat is catching and not releasing.
> 
> Nor is the twenty to thirty ducks that I shoot in seven days in N. Dakota putting near the same dent in the duck population that you residents are putting in it throughout the season. *
> 
> ...


Now.. it would appear that after getting some heat he backed off of his earlier bravado, and justified his logic.... I am not sure if this was a result of the backlash or otherwise. I do know that there are many others who come to the state each year to do just what I alluded to in my earlier reply.

Furthermore, he stated he doesn't enjoy the taste of ducks yet if he had to he'd continue eating them just to be able to keep shooting.

I think a case could be made that he is also CYA'n from earlier comments. It could easily be construed either way....



Gohon said:


> Talk about hypocrites......... just go up to the Pheasant forum and read the bragging about all the limits of pheasants shot. I suppose all those guys will now put away their guns and dogs because they shot their limits or am I going to hear them say we will eat them so we can hunt more............ what's the difference. What will they most likely do.....act like hogs and stuff themselves every day with pheasants, turn it into jerky or something else and save it which is in effect hiding it or giving them to someone that is hungry. Everyone knows what they will do because like everyone they want to hunt the entire season. And to say someone who enjoys the sport of hunting should not hunt if they don't enjoy eating what they shoot is simply ridiculous. At least HH and DJRooster gives me some hope there is honesty and common sense among some of you.....


In regards to locals and pheasants Gohon, I think that is a much different story. Many of the locals do eat all of their pheasants constantly! It is hard for us to keep fresh pheasant in the freezer at all!  If my family gifts birds to the rest of the family, we are under our limit throughout the season. Even as residents, we don't go out every day and get a limit which I think is sometimes promoted as being common practice. Therefore the total amount of harveted pheasants for a resident is less than what is generally believed. Plus it is much much easier to eat a couple of pheasants at a sitting, compared to a couple of ducks and geese.

BTW Gohon... do you actually hunt waterfowl or pheasants? I don't think I've ever seen you post about doing that? I'm curious because of the answers I've just supplied might not make sense to you if you have never seen the difference in the amount of meat (or taste) of ducks/geese vs. pheasants.... and I wouldn't want to call you a hypocrite for not having a frame of reference to debate the topic(as it relates to taste and amount of meat)...

You my friend are ridiculous if you don't eat the game you shoot. Any game you pursue you should be willing to eat the harvested animal, unless it is vermin control. I believe that about rabbits, squirrels, snipe, crane, or grouse. That mentality reminds me of those who "hunt" big game in Africa for the pretty heads on the wall they get to point to when fondly recalling the experience.

It would be the equivalent of me saying "Hey I can pop more caps if I'm willing to shoot coots! I don't care if they taste like mud it's the "hunting" experience I'm after!" :eyeroll:

Give me a break....

Ryan


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Give you a break............ why, all you will do is dance around with one excuse after another. When you go hunting you go for the hunting experience, for the fun of being with friends, for the rush you get when a bird folds dead and hits the ground, for the chance to get a limit and in some cases because you want food in the freezer. To say any of those is not part of the reason you hunt is fooling no one but yourself. If it was just for the for the experience of the hunt, as some like to claim then after you and your friends park your truck at the field you could just all sit there and tell stories and maybe throw a few rock into the air to see who was the best shot or just go to a skeet range.

You jumped on this guy knowing nothing about him and are still using terms like rape the land and game when you know nothing about him. You want to be prejudice about someone based on your misguided perception of someone from out of state, which is what your rant is really about then just say it loud and clear. Are you in North Dakota? Aren't you one of those NR's to another state or do I have you confused with someone else.

So now I'm not qualified to post about hunting if I don't hunt certain game? Well, truth is I haven't hunted water fowl or pheasants in about 6 years since leaving California as they aren't big on the list in my area. Did a lot of that in the past but I guess that doesn't count in your book. Now I'll tell you this, I don't like the taste of ducks and I always cleaned and gave away that which I shot to friends. I do like geese though. I don't like the taste of stripped bass or sand bass but I fish for them and give then away to people who do. So now you want to tell me I should stop hunting or fishing because I give away some of which I shoot. What I shoot is eaten if not by me then someone else. The truth is you don't want to admit the truth as to why you really hunt............ and if they raised the limit of pheasant to 50 a day, you would bust your butt all day in the field trying to fill that limit. And who are you to judge Teddy Roosevelt, Jack O'Conner, Ernest Hemingway and the likes...... all big game trophy hunters. You think they ate everything they shot........ of course not but I'll bet a lot of people in the area they hunted appreciated the meat. Yeah right............ give you a break.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ryan,

I'm not one who stirs the pot, but I do stand up for what is right. Everyone that I have talked to supports your posts. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ref said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I'm not one who stirs the pot, but I do stand up for what is right. Everyone that I have talked to supports your posts. Keep 'em coming.


Thanks brother... that means A LOT

:beer:

Ryan


----------

